# Wearing Glasses at Night



## stu1903 (26 Oct 2011)

Who wears glasses, not prescription one, at night while out cycling? What colour of lens do you use?

The reason I'm asking is that I was out the other night in the rain and had the clear lens in my glasses and had to eventually pull up remove them as the visibility become very poor. The car headlights were being multiplied and I struggled to get a clear view of the road in front of me.


----------



## cloggsy (26 Oct 2011)

Yes and Yellow lens


----------



## Davidc (26 Oct 2011)

My preference is yellow lens - that's with contacts behind them. Daytime its grey tint or grey sun stop lens with contacts. Alternatively its prescription glasses because I can't be bothered to change them.

No answer to the rain problem. Just have to either stop and clear the lens or ride without and risk things getting in your eyes. Prescription or cycling glasses I just stop and clear them as needed.


----------



## Alexvs (26 Oct 2011)

I use the same as I use during the day as haven't been able to replace them yet but my lenses are light brown. Apart from having a tiny impact on dark parts I find they work really well in lit areas and have no issues with headlights. I'm guessing yellow will probably be even better than I have now so will look out for a pair with these included.

Oh and as far as rain goes, I wear a helmet with a peak so stops rain getting onto my glasses


----------



## stu1903 (26 Oct 2011)

Thanks for that guys.

I will try out the yellow lens tonight as I used the clear ones before and had problems with headlights. Last couple of times I have gone without glasses but I don't really like doing that for obvious reasons.


----------



## tyred (26 Oct 2011)

I wear a baseball cap to try and keep the worst of the rain of my specs at night.

The cycling glasses I have came with a variety of lens in different colours and the yellow one had a sticker clearly saying it was not safe to be used on the road at night. WHich is conflicting information as I was always under the impression that yellow glasses were helpful when driving at night to reduce glare from headlights. I know someone who keeps a pair of yellow tinted glasses specifically for driving on busy roads at night and insists they are wonderful. I am tempted to give yellow a go myself. I use clear at the moment, as advised by the manufacturer of my glasses.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Oct 2011)

yellow lenses every time for me


----------



## benb (26 Oct 2011)

Ask Corey Hart


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Oct 2011)

Yes and it'll be yellow lenses for me again right through the winter 

[EDIT] FWIW I've never even used the clear, blue or tinted lenses that came with my current glasses, never seen the need as yellow work in all light conditions IME


----------



## Zoiders (26 Oct 2011)

stu1903 said:


> Thanks for that guys.
> 
> I will try out the yellow lens tonight as I used the clear ones before and had problems with headlights. Last couple of times I have gone without glasses but I don't really like doing that for obvious reasons.


I would always chose clear for night riding and not yellow.

The really really important thing with clear lenses is that from new you need to keep them as clean and as scratch free as possible, fine scratches that don't show up in normal daylight will cause street lights to show a Fresnel effect when observed at night through the damaged lenses.

When they get too tired I would ditch them straight away.


----------



## Ajax_Gaz (26 Oct 2011)

Clear lens when dark. Even in heavy rain the other night, not a problem thankfully


----------



## mr Mag00 (26 Oct 2011)

try 'rain off' or other such product for windscreen that may help some of the rain move off the lens


----------



## Fiona N (26 Oct 2011)

I use yellow pretty lenses much all the time apart from glorious sunshine  but I usually carry an old style cap in case of rain - absolute life saver for long night rides in poor weather.


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Oct 2011)

I use yellow in low light, overcast or twilight. But always clear at night.


----------



## Moodyman (27 Oct 2011)

Yellow or clear lense

Yello good for filtering out glare from car lights


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2011)

yellow if I am wearing my contacts.
If not, them my prescription transition glasses from Optilabs.


----------



## gaz (27 Oct 2011)

A cap under your helmet Will cut out most of the rain from getting on your glasses.

As for lenses, I usually use a half tint, so the tops of my lenses are lightly tinted and the bottom half is clear, not very noticeably but I find it's best for changing light conditions.


----------



## HLaB (27 Oct 2011)

Its a while since I've used anything other than my prescription reactolites but iirc when I've cycled with contacts and shades at night I'd use either the clear or the yellow lenses. I think I tended to use the clear when there was absolutely no light and yellow when there was street light.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (27 Oct 2011)

Clear lenses, when raining to prevent build up on your lens maintain a steady 30 mph for the duration of your journey. That'll sort it lol


----------



## HLaB (27 Oct 2011)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Clear lenses, when raining to prevent build up on your lens maintain a steady 30 mph for the duration of your journey. That'll sort it lol



LOL or you could just take a train and not worry


----------



## hennbell (27 Oct 2011)

benb said:


> Ask Corey Hart



As a half Scot, half Cannuck - Nice reference.

I have Rudy Projects with 3 tints Gray for sunny , Red for overcast, and at night a clear to very light Gray gradation.


----------



## Simba (27 Oct 2011)

cloggsy said:


> Yes and Yellow lens



^This also yellow for overcast/rainy days


----------



## Funk-Meister (27 Oct 2011)

sorry people but yellow lenses dont cut out glare, thats a bit of a misnomer. They do however improve contrast, so that in dull conditions they can be useful. The other thing that yellow lenses do is reduce the amount of light that enters your eyes probably by about 10-15% depending on the depth of the yellow tint. You are much better off using clear lenses - this allows the most of light into your eyes and a consequence is you see bettter at night. strange that!!!


----------

